# Delta parts problems?



## Lenny (Feb 16, 2014)

I purchased the Delta midi lathe 46-460 as did many others here. It is a great little lathe and i have had no issues with it. I have recommended it to many others as well as in my review on Amazon after purchasing it.
However, since that time many who have needed parts have experienced difficulty ordering them. It had been explained that their parts division had been taken over by someone else and it would take awhile as they reorganized. That was some time ago!

Has anyone had issues getting parts? Has anyone had success? 

I'm hoping that someone knows THE number or site that will get results. 
Trying to be pro-active BEFORE needing it.

Thanks!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've had no issues at all. First, the only parts I've needed were little plastic covers. Theses were my fault, as I did something stupid. Since I was ordering small parts ANYWAY, I ordered an extra belt and an extra switch. (I primarily used Jet 1014 VSI before the Delta and would eat a switch a month and a belt every three months).

I ordered the Delta parts (less than a year ago) from eReplactmentParts.com. I got my parts two or three days later, just like I always have for the Jet.

I quit buying Jet Parts from Walter Meyer (Jet's authorized parts dealer) years ago, because they cost too much, over inflated shipping and took forever to ship.

I just imagined that Delta's "authorized agent" would be as bad ad Jet's, so all of my Dewalt, Delta, Jet and Porter Cable parts just come from eReplacement. Besides having to clutter up an address book with all the different MFGs agents, I've got one guy.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I just went to eReplacemtParts.com to check availability. One of the many things I like about this company is that they tell you how soon the part will ship, BEFORE you make the order.

Several of the Delta 46-460 parts ship next day, but many ship in 16-22 days. This concerned me, so I checked for the new Jet parts. The availability was almost the same- some immediately available, most available in 16-22 days.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Andy!
When i saw a post from Sylvanite saying he was still having issues obtaining parts I was very concerned. Hopefully your source will be of help to others in the same situation.

Thanks!


----------



## SteveG (Feb 16, 2014)

Having heard of the Delta parts problem, I bought a couple of replacement belts for both the Delta 46-460 and for the Jet 10-14 while I was at it. I went to a belt specialty site, and am all set for the next belt-melt. I am glad to know Andy's choice for parts. That will be my go-to place in the future. Thanks Andy.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 16, 2014)

+1 on the eReplacement parts. They are just down the road from me and many times I have gone in there to buy parts for various tools. If they are not overly busy, one of the folks from their repair center will come out and chat if I have any questions. They also carry parts for things other than woodworking tools. Great people.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 16, 2014)

bobleibo said:


> +1 on the eReplacement parts. They are just down the road from me and many times I have gone in there to buy parts for various tools. If they are not overly busy, one of the folks from their repair center will come out and chat if I have any questions. They also carry parts for things other than woodworking tools. Great people.



I'm pretty sure that is where i got parts for my lawn tractor.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like Delta fixed the 460's pars issues, but some of their other lathes are still being made obsolete because they discontinued parts.  The 46-715 was a lemon from the start, now you cannot get replacements for the pulleys which are prone to self destruction.  

As to ereplacement.com, they get their parts from Delta.  Since Delta is the manufacturer, they should have them first.  But it seems Delta takes care of the suppliers before the buyers.  I have bought Deltas from the 60's, but I won't buy another one.  They lost my loyalty, and it would take a miracle to get it back.   Bite me once, and I don't care what you have to offer.  They will stay on my bad mouth list from now on.  I would rather buy Harbor Freight than a Delta.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a 46-715 Type 2, with a broken reeves drive pulley (a failure common to that model).   I need part number 5140061-87 to repair the lathe.  Unfortunately, Delta has discontinued production of that assembly and there are none left in stock.  I've been searching for over a year now, and have attempted to order parts from ServiceNet, eReplacementParts, ToolPartsDirect, MikesTools, and M&MTools et. al.  Some suppliers admit they're out of stock.  Others let me order, but later (up to 6 months later) cancel it.  Eventually they all say "discontinued".

The upshot is that I have a moderately expensive lathe that is only useful now as a workbench (and a narrow one at that).  I used to like the Delta brand, and I have several Delta machines in my shop.  I won't be adding to their number.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 17, 2014)

I am just going to get my parts from Andy, since I know where they all are:biggrin:

It may cost me a little more...

Harry


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 17, 2014)

Eric, check this out:
Alternate Sources for Delta 46-715 Lathe Parts | Fine Woodworking Knots

Harry


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 17, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Eric, check this out:
> Alternate Sources for Delta 46-715 Lathe Parts | Fine Woodworking Knots
> 
> Harry



Yes, I've seen that before.  Unfortunately, the off-brand alternatives mentioned are for the drive pulley, not the headstock pulley - which is what I need.

If anybody knows of a Jet, Grizzly, or other headstock reeves pulley that will fit a type-2, I'd appreciate hearing about it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Wildman (Feb 17, 2014)

Eric, have a Delta 46-700 12” x 36” lathe and could never get reeve drive repaired. So took it to a local machine-welding shop and had them remove my reeves drive.  Installed a pulley on headstock spindle, & belt, relocated the motor to a bracket that swiveled in and out.  Moved the belt over spindle & motor pullies to change speeds. Total cost about $170. That lathe served me well for over  ten years once modified. 

could not re-install plastic headstock cover, and could not rotate the headstock anymore but that was okay with me.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 17, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> I am just going to get my parts from Andy, since I know where they all are:biggrin:
> 
> It may cost me a little more...
> 
> Harry



A LITTLE more??????? Bahahahahaha! Nobody else's lack of planning constitutes an emergency on my part:biggrin:

If you plan to make pens on something that spins, you should plan to replace expendables, now and again:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 17, 2014)

on a side note, my Jet 1014 VSI goes through so many switches, I was able to get Home Depot to keep that switch in stock for me. Same switch as the Jet OEM, SPST with spade lugs. HD price $1.97, Meyer (Jet Parts Distributor) $6.95 plus about that much in shipping.

The local auto supply store gets my business for Jet lathe belts, too.


----------



## Old Codger (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow!  I'm soooo sorry that the Delta, in particular, the 460 lathe is having sooo many problems with the on/off/variable speed switch!  I have several other Delta tools that I enjoy and use every day and wonder how many problems I'll have replacing necessary parts in the future....  Looks like one more great shop product that has gone the wayside.  :>(  For a weekend warrior, this is a big issue as I and I'm sure MANY others have these products in our garages and shops and have hoped they would last forever or at least have parts available when they break down...   Wish we ALL had an easy solution...


----------

